# Eclipse Projekt importieren



## nuke77 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeitet mit Eclpse.
Wenn ich nun bereits bestehende Projekt importiere, erstellt er mir zwar Ordner,
erkennt aber nicht die Paketstruktur.

Gibt es irgendwelche Tricks, wie man ein bereits fertiges Projekt in Eclipse bekommt?

danke
Peter


----------



## Oliver Gierke (23. Januar 2008)

Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Willst du reiner Sourcen importieren erstellst du einfach das Javaprojekt und importierst dann die Sourcen in den src Ordner des Projektes.

Wenn du ein ganzes Projekt importierst, kann es sein, dass die Sourcen nicht in src liegen. Dann kannst du über "Configure Build Bath" im Projektkontextmenü einfach den src Ordner als Sourceordner rausnehmen und dafür den nehmen, in dem Deine Sourcen liegen.

Gruß
Ollie


----------

